# Christmas gift sets with booze.



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Besides Rare Fuentes, a great thing about this time of year is that liquor companies give away some nice swag with their bottles. 

Hitimewine.net has a great selection right now. I just ordered 2 of these (one for me and one for Dad). You get the fifth of Macallan Cask strength with what looks like one of the stainless steel, leather wrapped flasks that run $20 - $30+. Priced at $42, that is less than the fifth alone normally runs. When it arrives I will comment on the quality in this thread. There are several other gift sets available there, but check your local store if you can't buy spirits online in your state.


-Matt-


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Yeah txmatt I got a couple of nice high ball glasses with a 5th of Jack a couple weeks ago and the booze was 4 bucks less than usual. :al


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Thanks for the heads up! I'll have to check the local state run stores here in VA. If they don't have it locally, I'll have to ship it to the in-laws house


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah Jager is Combining one of their larger bottles with a shot glass in the shape of a Deer's Head this year. Kinda Creepy but definitely cool. Reminds me of the cups they drank out of in the movie Alexander.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

The box was delivered today! Four days with base shipping rate during this time of year is simply amazing. Gotta love HiTime. Enough of my ad, and no I don't work for them. The Macallan gift set is quite nice. The wrap on the flask looks very pleatherish, but if you feel the back of the piece that holds the 2 shot glasses on the top it is indeed leather; its just crappy leather. 
The actual flask has an amazing shine on the thick stainless; its pretty heavy. As I guessed before the sucker would run you at least $20 by itself, and $30 if it said Brookstone, Eddie Bauer, or something like that on it.

As for the Scotch itself it really has a LOT of Macallan character. I almost always drink my scotch neat, but I may start cutting this with a bit of water. VERY good stuff for the relatively small $42 for single malt.


I saw another cool gift set on the site, I am going to order this after New Years if it isn't sold out.



-Matt-


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

:al .............I just picked up a bottle of Bushmills that came with 2 logoed glass coffee mugs at the bottle price. Last year got a bottle of Jamesons with a stainless mixer set.....same deal.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Irish Whiskey fan are ye? That stuff will be flowing freely next week when I am up in Ohio. My wife's Paternal side (the Quinns) is quite a fun group of Micks to hang out with. :al I will be lucky to find any alcohol, perhaps some wine at her Maternal side though (the Fitzgeralds). :s

Yeah, yeah I know what you are thinking! How could I go and ruin my perfect German/Austrian bloodline with those inferior Irish genes? Well at least it will be easy to tell where any flaws that show up in our kids came from! 

The Quinns swear by Red Breast. Its definitely more expensive than Jameson/Bushmills but after trying it, its worth the extra IMO. I think its too small production to get in gift sets, but once that Bushmills is gone you might want to grab a bottle of this ($38 mail order or $45 - $60 in store depending on your state)

​
-Matt-


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

Where at in Ohio do you visit Matt? We have a great group of BOTL that regularly get together, usually on Tuesday eves... :w 
Bushmills is a great sipping whiskey (with a splash) and has a nice smooth character.I was looking to get a bottle of something "top shelf" for New Years. I really enjoyed the Dalmore Cigar Malt that I was able to sample at a cigar and whiskey "tasting" at _The Party Source_. Maybe I'll compare the price to the Redbreast to help make up my mind??? :al


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

The Red Breast is excellent,I have a taste on special occasions.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

txmatt said:


> I think its too small production to get in gift sets, but once that Bushmills is gone you might want to grab a bottle of this ($38 mail order or $45 - $60 in store depending on your state)
> 
> ​


They have Redbreast in a gift package on base, not sure what was included, but it caught my eye. I picked up a bottle of Johnny Walker Blue, and it came with a nice blue cardboard box 

GoatLocker


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I used to like my single malts back in the day. I'm surprised to see some folks seem to go for both scotch & bourbon. I could drink an Irish, but it tasted a bit green to me (I guess I missed the smoke). Bourbon, however, was like a vampire drinking holy water to me. :al


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

kansashat Bourbon said:


> Khat -- you're a strange dude man


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

kansashat said:


> I used to like my single malts back in the day. I'm surprised to see some folks seem to go for both scotch & bourbon. I could drink an Irish, but it tasted a bit green to me (I guess I missed the smoke). Bourbon, however, was like a vampire drinking holy water to me. :al


Bourbon and scotch are my favorite liquors. Mostly I like single malt scotch, but Johnny Walker Blue is awesome. Lot's of good small batch and single barrel bourbons to choose from these days. :al Not much of a fan of Irish whiskey, unless it's in Irish Coffee, mmm.

GoatLocker


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

galaga said:


> kansashat Bourbon said:
> 
> 
> > Khat -- you're a strange dude man
> ...


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

DAFU said:


> Where at in Ohio do you visit Matt? We have a great group of BOTL that regularly get together, usually on Tuesday eves... :w
> Bushmills is a great sipping whiskey (with a splash) and has a nice smooth character.I was looking to get a bottle of something "top shelf" for New Years. I really enjoyed the Dalmore Cigar Malt that I was able to sample at a cigar and whiskey "tasting" at _The Party Source_. Maybe I'll compare the price to the Redbreast to help make up my mind??? :al


Heya DAFU,

I will spend part of the visit in Central OH (Delaware) and part of the visit near you (Springboro). I am not sure what my schedule is on the 28th, but if I can sneak away I am sure meeting at your spot would be quite FUN! Perhaps I can drag my Father-In-Law along with me as well. I shared a bunch of nice cigars including a JLP with him over Thanksgiving; which is funny since he is an Assistant US attorney. 

If you are in the Cinci area I have a challenge for you that will get you some VERY nice cigars if you can accomplish it. There is a law firm that advertises usually late night. In their commercial there is a blonde chick who says near the end, "and no mumbo jumbo". The blonde is one of my sisters and I really want the commercial to taunt her with. If you can get a recording of it in any way I would appreciate it.

-Matt-


----------



## El Gato (Apr 2, 2003)

For fans of Irish I recommend Tullamore Dew, you can get it in a gift set with two nice glasses. The best thing is it's really a great deal. Smooth as silk and better than most whiskeys Scotch or Irish. Try it, you'll like it.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Haven't tried the Dew. Thanks for the info!


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

El Gato said:


> For fans of Irish I recommend Tullamore Dew, you can get it in a gift set with two nice glasses. The best thing is it's really a great deal. Smooth as silk and better than most whiskeys Scotch or Irish. Try it, you'll like it.
> Merry Christmas!


I'll have that one next year!!! :al 
If I got them all at once I wouldn't have anything to look forward too!


----------

